# Die Passion Christi 2: Jim Caviezel kehrt vermutlich als Jesus zurück



## BigBuddha18 (1. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Passion Christi 2: Jim Caviezel kehrt vermutlich als Jesus zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die Passion Christi 2: Jim Caviezel kehrt vermutlich als Jesus zurück*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2018)

The Erlöser strikes back. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tori1 (1. Februar 2018)

-Den ersten Teil hat wohl  keiner gebraucht.
-Jeder weis wie die Geschichte ausgeht.
-Die weibliche Hauptrolle ist inexistent.
-Der Spannungsbogen ist mässig.


Insgesamt ist das eher was für die ganzen heiligen da draussen damit sie ihren Star nochmal verfilmt bekommen...  Aber die jungs von der Kirche fanden den ersten Teil schon doof wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## McDrake (1. Februar 2018)

Tori1 schrieb:


> -Den ersten Teil hat wohl  keiner gebraucht.
> -Jeder weis wie die Geschichte ausgeht.



Das weiss man aber bei so manchen Filmen, da oft ein Buch als Vorlage genommen wird


----------



## Worrel (1. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> The Erlöser strikes back.


Ich hätte jetzt eher an _The Return of the Jew_ gedacht.


----------



## Chroom (1. Februar 2018)

Stirb langsam Jesus 2


----------



## Tori1 (1. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das weiss man aber bei so manchen Filmen, da oft ein Buch als Vorlage genommen wird



Im Normalfall nur wenn man das Buch gelesen hat.
Aber die Jesusgeschichte wurde schon bereits im Kindergarten gespoilert. Klar war das cool am Anfang  aber mit 40 ist man da so langsam durch...

Ne, ohne Witz ich weis alles über den Jesus und habe nicht mal das Buch gelesen. 
Ich mein es ist ja nicht so dass man einen Storytwist einbauen könnte, ohne dass 10 Minuten später eine Gruppe Fundamentalisten im Garten steht und Eier auf die Fassade wirft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt eher an _The Return of the Jew_ gedacht.


Naaajaaa... Einigen wir uns auf "The God's Son Awakens". Deal? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Februar 2018)

Ich fand den ersten Teil gar nicht schlecht. Aber es gibt Fortsetzungen, die sind einfach unnötig.


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. Februar 2018)

Tori1 schrieb:


> -Den ersten Teil hat wohl  keiner gebraucht.
> -Jeder weis wie die Geschichte ausgeht.
> -Die weibliche Hauptrolle ist inexistent.
> -Der Spannungsbogen ist mässig.
> ...


1. definiere gebraucht und wieso du meinst, für alle sprechen zu können. die Kinokassen und kritiken sprechen ne andere sprache.
2. das hat man bei jeder buchverfilmung, bei jedem historienfilm und eigentlich bei jeder liebeskomödie aus Hollywood und Deutschland.
3. ja, weil die weibliche rolle in Israel vor 2000 jahren auch inexistent war. Maria Magdalena wird in der Bibel ebenfalls nur kurz erwähnt, der rest ist pure spekulation.
4. j, die Explosionen und Verfolgungsjagden kamen ganz klar zu kurz. mich erinnert diese Kritik leider etwas an die Simpsons-Episode mit Gibson.


----------



## feylamias (1. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe dieses Mal jagen sie auch den Palast in Rom in die Luft, wird sonst etwas langweilig...


----------



## Dosentier (1. Februar 2018)

Naja, das Buch war schon kacke, daher hab ich mir den Film gespart, somit brauche ich zumindest keine Fortsetzung.


----------



## Worrel (1. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naaajaaa... Einigen wir uns auf "The God's Son Awakens". Deal?


Ich hätte noch _Stirb langsam - jetzt doch nicht _oder _Spiel mir das Lied von der Auferstehung_ im Angebot.


----------



## Batze (1. Februar 2018)

Tori1 schrieb:


> -Den ersten Teil hat wohl  keiner gebraucht.
> -Jeder weis wie die Geschichte ausgeht.
> -Die weibliche Hauptrolle ist inexistent.
> -Der Spannungsbogen ist mässig.
> ...



Bei dem Film geht es auch nicht um die Geschichte die jeder kennt.
Mel Gibson wollte auch eher die Messege rüberbringen das es alles viel Brutaler war als die meisten anderen Filme und auch Bücher es darstellen.


----------



## Cicero (1. Februar 2018)

Family Guy defines religion





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_PZ6xtdfgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Februar 2018)

Zweiter Teil ne Danke. Im ersten Teil haben die ja schon den interessantesten Teil der Story mit den Zombies einfach weggelassen. Ich meine da bietet der olle Schmöker schon mal eine interessante Szene an und die Filmemacher kehren sie einfach unter den Teppich.


----------



## Tori1 (1. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Bei dem Film geht es auch nicht um die Geschichte die jeder kennt.
> Mel Gibson wollte auch eher die Messege rüberbringen das es alles viel Brutaler war als die meisten anderen Filme und auch Bücher es darstellen.





Ach, Mel Gibson war dabei ?


----------



## DerSchlonz (1. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht braucht Mel noch eine weitere Gelegenheit seine Abneigung Juden gegenüber zur Schau zu stellen.
Interessant ist dabei ja auch das die Leidensgeschichte von Jesus in der Bibel mit 2 Sätzen abgehandelt wird. Aber da Gibson Insider Wissen hat war es ihm möglich die Sache so darzustellen wie es wirklich war.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Februar 2018)

DerSchlonz schrieb:


> Vielleicht braucht Mel noch eine weitere Gelegenheit seine Abneigung Juden gegenüber zur Schau zu stellen.
> Interessant ist dabei ja auch das die Leidensgeschichte von Jesus in der Bibel mit 2 Sätzen abgehandelt wird. Aber da Gibson Insider Wissen hat war es ihm möglich die Sache so darzustellen wie es wirklich war.



Zwischen der Szene in Getsemani und der Auferstehung liegen auch in der Bibel und in allen drei Evangelien schon noch ein paar mehr als nur 2 Sätze.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2018)

Vieleicht wird teil 2 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PM13yXlW-Vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DerSchlonz (1. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Zwischen der Szene in Getsemani und der Auferstehung liegen auch in der Bibel und in allen drei Evangelien schon noch ein paar mehr als nur 2 Sätze.


Ich hatte die Leidensgeschichte gemeint.
Das bedeutet die Szenen in denen Jesus gefoltert wird.
Wird in der Bibel kurz angerissen macht aber einen großen Teil des Filmes aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2018)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Ach, Mel Gibson war dabei ?


Natürlich. Er hat dem warmen Schlucker doch die Nägel in die Hände gerammt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Odin333 (1. Februar 2018)

DerSchlonz schrieb:


> Vielleicht braucht Mel noch eine weitere Gelegenheit seine Abneigung Juden gegenüber zur Schau zu stellen.


Ach das war der erste Teil... eine Diffamierung der Juden...



DerSchlonz schrieb:


> Interessant ist dabei ja auch das die Leidensgeschichte von Jesus in der Bibel mit 2 Sätzen abgehandelt wird.


Ich glaube nicht, dass du die Bibel auch nur einmal von weitem gesehen hast...


----------

